# Trying to ID my 20 year old mtd



## nwcove

........edit. posted in wrong topic. dohhh


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

First thing to do is post some photos of it. Does the engine look original ?? If so post it's numbers and we can find out the year and that should be + - 1 of the blower.

Look at MTDs and Craftsmans to see if something is similar.


----------



## nwcove

the engine is original, blower has been in the family since new.

heres the tecumseh engine #'s
model- hmsk105
family-ytpxs.3582bf
displacement 358

i will post some pics asap


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I can't find anything with that engine number. Usually it will look like this - > HMSK105 - 159908B


----------



## nwcove

sorry...didnt think those other digits were of any importance!!! hmsk105 159908a


----------



## nwcove

gratuitous bump ok ???


----------



## sscotsman

Cove,
im not sure what you are trying to ID..
you already know what it is! 
It's a 20 year old MTD Snowflite, 10.5hp, 29" bucket, proudly made in Canada! 
What more is there to be known about it?

Scot


----------



## nwcove

was kinda hoping someone had an identical unit so i had a starting point for ordering parts for the " transmission".....or even to be able to price parts to see if its cost effective to make it work right again. if i can order parts just by saying its a 20ish year old mtd 10.5 hp, proudly made in canada.....i need this and that, that would be great, just cant see that working out well !


----------



## sscotsman

ah, ok, that makes sense..
Is there no MTD data tag anywhere on it?

Scot


----------



## nwcove

all thats left of the data tag on the chassis is the glue spot where it once was. any chance of there being something stamped on the chassis or other parts that could help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Since it's been in your family since new was it ever taken in for service or repair ??
If so they might have a record of it's numbers.

I searched through googles ads but can't find a 10.5 29" with a model number in the ad


----------



## sscotsman

nwcove said:


> all thats left of the data tag on the chassis is the glue spot where it once was. any chance of there being something stamped on the chassis or other parts that could help?


Probably not, but it can't hurt to look..
You have one of the "only made and sold in Canada" brand names..which has pros and cons..

Con: no one in the USA has ever heard of it or knows anything about it...so unfortunately most of the membership of this forum won't be much help..

Pro: being a "Canada only" model, and being that you are in Canada, you might be able to find a local shop who is famaliar with this brand..I would suggest looking a really old and small shop!  the less modern and the less upscale the better..that's where you find the guys who know stuff..

And we do have a decent population of Canadians on this forum! Someone here might know something yet..feel free to give the thread another bump once in awhile if you like..

Scot


----------



## nwcove

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Since it's been in your family since new was it ever taken in for service or repair ??
> If so they might have a record of it's numbers.
> 
> I searched through googles ads but can't find a 10.5 29" with a model number in the ad


thanks K4 for trying ! the machine has never had any work done to except by me in the last few years. ( carb kit and tubes in the weather cracked tires) kinda hate to say goodbye to it as it has been a basically trouble free machine since new. i wouldnt mind spending a few hundred on it just to bring it back to normal working condition. it got me through this epic winter and i did use it again today on six inches of new heavy wet snow.


----------



## nwcove

sscotsman said:


> Probably not, but it can't hurt to look..
> You have one of the "only made and sold in Canada" brand names..which has pros and cons..
> 
> Con: no one in the USA has ever heard of it or knows anything about it...so unfortunately most of the membership of this forum won't be much help..
> 
> Pro: being a "Canada only" model, and being that you are in Canada, you might be able to find a local shop who is famaliar with this brand..I would suggest looking a really old and small shop!  the less modern and the less upscale the better..that's where you find the guys who know stuff..
> 
> And we do have a decent population of Canadians on this forum! Someone here might know something yet..feel free to give the thread another bump once in awhile if you like..
> 
> Scot


thanks ssc. there are no repair places around that would even have a clue about the old blower, all i have is a husky dealer and a honda dealer. 
hopefully someone might stumble across this thread and give me that eureka moment! lol


----------



## Marty013

there are NO independant small engine shops in your neck of the woods?? not an affilliated dealership.. but a small engine shop that services lawn mowers.. snowblower.. skidoos.. anything!

what you have is an MTD based brand of blower.. sold either at a CDN tire or Home Hardware store.. parts should be plentyfull and generic enough..

but from your pics.. before you spend any money into fixing it.. look over the bucket properly.. any rust spots that are soft? (poke em good with a screwdriver!) if you try to lift just a corner of the bucket.. does it flex enough to get one side off the ground while the other is still on the ground?? mechanical issues can be fixed or at the least.. `patched up`to get you thru another season.. but a bucket that cant collect the snow is another issue..

im myself in that dilemma.. the bucket needs attention as is right now.. if i do it up.. i know ill wanna go much further in the resto-mod side of things lol can my wallet take it is my question


----------



## nwcove

Marty013 said:


> there are NO independant small engine shops in your neck of the woods?? not an affilliated dealership.. but a small engine shop that services lawn mowers.. snowblower.. skidoos.. anything!
> 
> what you have is an MTD based brand of blower.. sold either at a CDN tire or Home Hardware store.. parts should be plentyfull and generic enough..
> 
> but from your pics.. before you spend any money into fixing it.. look over the bucket properly.. any rust spots that are soft? (poke em good with a screwdriver!) if you try to lift just a corner of the bucket.. does it flex enough to get one side off the ground while the other is still on the ground?? mechanical issues can be fixed or at the least.. `patched up`to get you thru another season.. but a bucket that cant collect the snow is another issue..
> 
> im myself in that dilemma.. the bucket needs attention as is right now.. if i do it up.. i know ill wanna go much further in the resto-mod side of things lol can my wallet take it is my question


nope NO independant shops around any more. the big box stores selling "throw away" cheap stuff put an end to that ! cheaper to buy new than repair. 
the blower was purchased at a home hardware store.
there are some rust issues here and there, which i can weld patches into if needed, but overall the unit still seems solid.
i hear ya on the wallet thing, thats why im hoping for a good i.d. on the model, so i can price/check availability parts and see if a resto ( mod !) is even an option. 
i do have a new ( never even started) blower in the basement, but two blowers are better than one!


----------



## Marty013

wow.. thats a tough call then.. what do you know you need so far?? maybe asking on here about which parts can help you get narrowed down to a part number or two.. some folks on here are handy enough to know the difference between say a friction wheel from machine ABC rather than machine XYZ in a company`s lineup and could point u in the right direction so you can at least walk into homehardware or CDN tire to see if they at least have what u need on hand as they usually carry normal wear items (belts.. friction wheel.. shear pins....)


----------



## nwcove

yeah, soon gunna bring it inside and give it a good look over to see whats what.


----------



## hyperfrog

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I would chime in as I have the exact same snowblower. However, judging by the serial numbers (snowblower's and engine's), mine would be newer (I believe it was manufactured in 2001). It has the 159908B engine.

Here are the labels:

















Unfortunately, searching for that model number (31AE6B0H522) on MTD's website (either Canadian or American) returned no results. I also tried with an "O" in place of the "0". No dice.

You could call MTD's 800 number and ask them about that model number. That's what I'll do when I need parts.


----------

